# P290rs 8 round mag problems



## edknn123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Any one have problems with their 8 round mags ejecting without hitting the mag release? I have had it happen about 1 time each range trip since new. At my last trip, ot happened 6 times, too much to be accidental. The 6 rounders have no such problem.


----------

